# kapioes dieykriniseis!!!!

## sk8harddiefast

ok.mexri twra xrhsimopoiousa to full iso 2008 cd gia na kanw install

twra omws den to exei.exei mono minimall install kai stage 3.re paidia.ti einai ta stages???pws tha kanw twra thn egkatastash twn gentoo???apo to minimal iso.kai ta stages???ayta ti ta kanw???

----------

## Hwoarang

Δεν αλλαξε κάτι. Κανεις boot με το minimal cd και κανεις αποσυμπίεση το stage3 όπως ακριβώς λέει και το Handbook

----------

